# Mbuna I.D. Should be an easy one



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Help Please










Help Please










Help Please










Help Please

Both fish in pics need identifying


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this 3 or 4 different fish?


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

First three are of the same fish. The last one is of a second fish. The second fish is in the background of the first three


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

1st pic Pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus female
2nd pic Pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus male


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

First and second picture are if the same fish


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

So i have determined that the fish in the last picture (who is also in the background of the first three pics) is a pseudotropheous elongatus ornatus, thanks to christopher. BUt i still need help identifying my alpha male who is the blue/orange fish in the first 3 pics. I am thinking he is a Ice Blue Red Top (also known as a Williams Mbuna). Am I correct?


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

> BUt i still need help identifying my alpha male who is the blue/orange fish in the first 3 pics.


If the fish in the first three pics has the same body/head shape as the last fish and yellow on its fins it is a female Pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus or maybe sub dom male sure looks to be a female elongatus .


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It does not look like pure Pseudotropheus elongatus ornatus to me.  
Body just not round enough in cross section. Fins too large.
Maybe one of the Metriaclima. Maybe Maylandia/Metriaclima fainzilberi Liuli or one of the Metricalma zebra silms. So hard to ID Mbuna once the label is lost.
Very unsure the last photo is the same type as the others.
If it is from the same place then I suspect the whole lot are a hybrid of species and pos genus.
Sorry. 

All the best James


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is my Pseudotropheus elongatus check out these long pelvic fins and large caudal fin. I still say it is Pseudotropheus elongatus male and female.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

First 3 pics... poor quality M. greshakei or hybrid of such. Such as like they sell at Petsmart.

Last pic... poor quality Elongatus Ornatus or probably hybrid. Body is too stocky. Christopher has a true Ornatus.


----------



## toolate_frozen (Dec 1, 2010)

The first fish looks a lot like a male I recently plucked out of my OB zebra colony, esp in the third pic. My fish has very faint blotching though.

christopher1325 did you take that picture up against your couch?!? Don't mean to be rude but that cracked me up! I couldn't work out what the floral "aquarium decoration" was at first!


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes it was fish in the bag on couch cushion. lol


----------

